# Gonna try my new smoker tomorrow!



## NGRIdave (Apr 14, 2021)

Got a brand new PBV4PS2 and gonna do the burn in tomorrow and see how it goes. Plan on doing some chicken,ribs,12lbs butt and some sausage! (over 3 days) I finally got 4 days off in a row so I thought this would be a good time to play with it!
Any tips on the burn in? I've watched some videos and seems pretty simple, but if it can go wrong it WILL happen to me! I got a InkBird 6XS for temps so I think I'm ready. How much pellets should I put in her to start the burn in? I've had a Maserbulit before and it used chips and I could run that thing blind but this is my first time with a pellet smoker. I did notice that the Ash clean out tray don't sit flush against the unit. It sticks out bout a quarter inch. I've tried to push her all the way ion but it stops just before closing all the way and wont go any further. Is this a problem? Thanks for the help all!
Dave


----------



## kilo charlie (Apr 14, 2021)

NGRIdave said:


> Got a brand new PBV4PS2 and gonna do the burn in tomorrow and see how it goes. Plan on doing some chicken,ribs,12lbs butt and some sausage! (over 3 days) I finally got 4 days off in a row so I thought this would be a good time to play with it!
> Any tips on the burn in? I've watched some videos and seems pretty simple, but if it can go wrong it WILL happen to me! I got a InkBird 6XS for temps so I think I'm ready. How much pellets should I put in her to start the burn in? I've had a Maserbulit before and it used chips and I could run that thing blind but this is my first time with a pellet smoker. I did notice that the Ash clean out tray don't sit flush against the unit. It sticks out bout a quarter inch. I've tried to push her all the way ion but it stops just before closing all the way and wont go any further. Is this a problem? Thanks for the help all!
> Dave



Show us a photo of the smoker/ash tray issue and maybe we can help diagnose the problem.

Congratulations on the new toy! I'd fill it up with pellets and not worry about it.


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 14, 2021)

I'm with Kilo. Load it up and let it run. Pics of the tray issue will help.  And looking forward to pics of the cooks.
Jim


----------



## NGRIdave (Apr 14, 2021)

How do I post a picture? (sorry..not into computers like kids are!)
Dave
Also..when ya say load her up does that mean fill the whole hopper up and let her run till they are gone?


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 14, 2021)

NGRIdave said:


> How do I post a picture? (sorry..not into computers like kids are!)
> Dave
> Also..when ya say load her up does that mean fill the whole hopper up and let her run till they are gone?


I'd follow what the owners manual says as far as burn in.  
if your doing the forum on your phone or ipad.....Take a picture of your smoker, then to the left below this box you will see a yellowish box says.."Attach files". Click that and select the picture you want to load. 
Jim


----------



## NGRIdave (Apr 14, 2021)

Okay Jim. I'll give it a try with the pics but might take a few try's! 
Dave


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 14, 2021)

__





						Uploading pictures
					

Just a little feature and clearing up what may be confusing. So you can upload pictures a few ways depending if its a file from your computer or from a site like Flickr. So if your using the IMG tag you can just put it in with the text. You can use the picture icon   Then paste the url in the...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Heres a thread with step by step instructions and pictures ( I do better with pics to follow).
Jim


----------



## Wurstmeister (Apr 14, 2021)

Sounds like you are in for a lot of fun with the new unit. Looking forward to seeing her in action.

John


----------



## kruizer (Apr 14, 2021)

Your owners manual should have instruction for the burn in but generally a couple of hours at 350 should do the trick.


----------



## jcoleman66 (Apr 14, 2021)

I have the older PB 4 vertical smoker, so can't comment about ash clean out, sounds like something might be bent on the rail or something.  As to the burn in the manual has some info on that.  From manual: " Start smoker and operate at highest heat 350, with door closed for 30-40 minutes.

To clean the glass TotallyAwesome (Dollar Tree) works great.   I clean it every 3 or 4 smokes and it is crazy how well it cleans things off.


----------



## NGRIdave (Apr 14, 2021)

How do I log out of the forums if I'm done looking around?
Dave


----------



## mike243 (Apr 14, 2021)

Just leave and when you come back you wont have to log back in, too much trouble logging in and out lol


----------



## mike243 (Apr 14, 2021)

Welcome to the site, great folks here , I don't have a clean out on my pellet smoker so I aint no help, the only smokers that ran out of pellets are the one that somebody didn't fill up lol


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 14, 2021)

Get that thing smokin! 
And I use a razor scraper to clean the glass on my MES after it cools down.


----------

